
IoT Developer Survey - IoanaEclipse
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/HackerNews2020
======
IoanaEclipse
Full disclosure, I am an employee of the Eclipse Foundation. We are running a
technical IoT Survey for developers. The survey results will be made available
free of charge to all respondents.

